

Show HN: Differential equations and slope field grapher - jgoldsmith
http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/goldsmith/diff-eq-grapher/blob/master/plot.html

======
dmlorenzetti
This looks like a decent amount of work went into it.

Can the user change the differential equation being shown? By the way, what
equation is being shown here?

In my browser (Safari 5.0.6), initial conditions get rounded down to nearest
integer. E.g., y(0)==1 graphs the same as 0, y(0)==1.8 graphs same as 1.

You might re-think the title of the "go" button, since it doesn't really "go"
anywhere. Maybe "set"?

~~~
jgoldsmith
Thanks for the feedback! Right now, it's graphing dy/dx = y*sin(x). You can
change the function by editing the hard-coded function slopeFunc(x, y) at the
bottom of the main file. (this was created when I was just learning JS, and I
didn't know how to write a good parsing script to accept a function to graph).

As for the y(0) bug, I'm not really sure what's causing that. I have a feeling
it has something to do with the way I scale the graph, because it was pretty
hacky.

